# Which Enneagram Types do you like the least?



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I just completely dislike Type 4 personalities. I always clash with Type 4s. I can never get along with those types. We just clash and rub each other.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

RumellKINTJType1and5 said:


> We just rub each other.


Sounds like fun to me


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Santa's Baby said:


> Sounds like fun to me


Do you know the meaning of fun?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

RumellKINTJType1and5 said:


> Do you know the meaning of fun?


Yes, do you? 

"Definition of*fun*

(Entry 1 of 3)

1:*what provides amusement or enjoyment"


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Santa's Baby said:


> Yes, do you?
> 
> "Definition of*fun*
> 
> ...


So your answer is no.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

RumellKINTJType1and5 said:


> So your answer is no.


what

Edit: not sure why i wrote what twice lol


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Santa's Baby said:


> what
> 
> What?


What indeed.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

All of them.

I find people to be rather a nuisance no matter their type, but it seems the more I avoid them, the more they are drawn to me. They are all of them susceptible to a neurotic breakdown, but I consider myself perceptive enough to avoid getting too involved in their dealings: my involvement tends only to be a stimulated curiosity, but a typical neurosis comes in an overwhelming nature which kills the curiosity rather too suddenly for my liking.

1s, for example, tend to become too black and white in their thinking, as you've so beautifully displayed, which is too narrowing to allow room for any exploration; 6s can get far too clingy and dependent like that fly that just won't shoo away, and if they get too insecure, begin to implement fear into others for no justifiable reasoning.

People are too inconsistent to be liked on an epic scale. I like all enneatypes the least - equally. I think it's because enneatypes are like groups of people, and I don't like groups of people. Individuals tend to have a more tolerable disposition, as personal interactions can almost tame their ego-structure thus making allowance for them to be their true self -- but there is no guarantee that their true self is any more tolerable than their ego-structure; and I think at times it's best people keep that mask over their face.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

It was a difficult choice, between 4 (the pretentious "misunderstood" sensitive artist who thinks he/she's a genius) and 7 (hedonism). Yes, I know these are stereotypes, but honestly this is what goes through my mind when I hear of a certain type as a whole (I'm not talking individual people, but the type as a whole). My personal dislike award goes to type 7.

I'm not sure why, but I get a very strong reaction against it. You could be a ruthless dictator killing millions of people and I would be like: "Meh! I disagree but I get why you're doing it! I understand your reasoning!", but if you like parties, sex, drugs and alcohol and have a certain type of charisma, I will despise you because you are the worst thing ever, since you're not focused on the job and you are weak.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

Maybe 8s and 3s, but I don't always clash with them. It would depend on their level of health. Some are great. It's usually the types that are very controlling and demanding. I'm pretty mellow and go with the flow. I don't like to boss others or be bossed by others. 7s can be exhausting, but I usually enjoy their company in small increments if they have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Honestly, I don't have a problem with any enneatype as such. 

I used to when I was younger - I thought I disliked Twos. But that was just because I was thinking about a very certain kind of a Two: the pushy, manipulative, meddling martyr-mother-in-law kind. You know, who insists on "helping" when you least want it, and only in ways that _they_ like, never in the way you need, and then sulks when they don't get praised for it. But this was before I got to know a bunch of whole different kind of Twos: the lovable lab-geek Twos that we have at my job. Not a manipulative bone in their body, only a genuine wish to be useful and achieve great things together with you.

The most annoying person I have to deal with regularly is a Six, but so is my best friend. They might have some of the same concerns and motivations, but they manifest in very different ways. Also, a lot depends on the person's intelligence and ability to type develop. A stupid, stubborn Six is nothing like a smart, insightful Six.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

Janna said:


> Honestly, I don't have a problem with any enneatype as such.
> 
> I used to when I was younger - I thought I disliked Twos. But that was just because I was thinking about a very certain kind of a Two: the pushy, manipulative, meddling martyr-mother-in-law kind. You know, who insists on "helping" when you least want it, and only in ways that _they_ like, never in the way you need, and then sulks when they don't get praised for it. But this was before I got to know a bunch of whole different kind of Twos: the lovable lab-geek Twos that we have at my job. Not a manipulative bone in their body, only a genuine wish to be useful and achieve great things together with you.
> 
> The most annoying person I have to deal with regularly is a Six, but so is my best friend. They might have some of the same concerns and motivations, but they manifest in very different ways. Also, a lot depends on the person's intelligence and ability to type develop. A stupid, stubborn Six is nothing like a smart, insightful Six.


As you demonstrated, I think the health of the person is more important in Enneagram than the type itself when it comes to irritating behavior. So I imagine we should try to look for which type when unhealthy annoys us the most, like the Twos were for you, because all types can be great at healthy levels.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

4's because their whole authenticity spiel borders on superiority, that doesn't go down too well with egalitarian 6's.

7's because they think the world revolves around them.


----------



## leseera (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a harder time with 8s and 3s I think.

8s because they don't always make room for me. 3s because they sometimes look past me if there's nothing to gain.


----------



## Sengai (Sep 2, 2018)

I liked very much Lady Five's satirical entry above. I find it interesting that her comment hasn't provoked someone to dislike fives the most. Or at least add them to their top three?! I suppose we are too much in hiding still. We should really do something about this withdrawing tendency in the end. 

I myself experience social fives often as too talkative and too intense to feel at ease around them. If their not healthy and I think then their actually not that easy to discriminate from eights having a hard time they really can be too much for me. I remember one encounter where I wasn't sure in hindsight whether that guy might have shown eight traits. When he himself identified most strongly with "his" ADHD diagnosis. I can feel like I tense and tense and tense in such a situation and have lately learned to apologize and just leave fortunately. I really can feel it in the body, because to me the incessant talking and interrupting and intensity feel aggressive.

For me all types who are by nature not very good listeners and are impulsive, fast and impatient, are difficult to be with. Because that makes them to intrude often and leave me no room. And I think that this problem is mutual because they maybe think that my objective and emotionally not involved talking brings not the juice they want from being with others. I made big progress to actively demand my room in a chat or a discussion now when I feel that others are behaving too big, but an understanding of such a behaviour follows only slowly. And here I think several types can show such a behaviour simply when their not very reflective people and driven people.

I experience type one people very similarly to what another five has already said above. I feel initially quiet honored when an average to healthy one places some interest on me. Because to me they look like the important people who get a lot of the important stuff done together with the other important people like maybe a 2 a 3 or an 8. But then it is first a disappointment and afterwards almost a disbelief when I - like is said above - realise that they cut themselves off from a basic understanding of the workings of things by their strong judgmentalism. And I turn instantly in a teacher beginning to explain them the world bringing them some background information. I knew one male one who I liked and who I realised appreciated my intellectual strength. This felt very good and I think, without that person knowing it, he really made me a favour with openly showing me that. Because my common experience is that men don't take any interest in me and that I don't really count for them. But here I suppose I should blame my father for in the first place. (And women look down to me, think me incomepetent and don't want me to grow, because this could turn out dangerous for them - my eight mother)

I think that I had too many encounters with men of every type that felt disappointing to me because they went either quickly into intellectual battle trying to beat me or pulled away immediately because I don't know why exactly. The story that I am telling myself all the time before I meet one is that they don't want to be around women behaving as men. And I tell myself that this makes some sense when they're already fed up with all the other male guys pretending to be fives.

So I think the most annoying type for me is other types faking fives with one guy dominating the discussion who isn't really a five either.

I remember a very funny session with my Enneagram coach, a five himself, when we discussed the five's daily life and realised that sometimes we pumped into people of different shapes and colors and on their way to get acquainted in a five discussion style pretending to gather the best information about something while they were really being polite and putting themselves in a hierarchy around that fake five guy in the middle of it.

We had such a laugh when we realised that we had both experienced this and had completely misread the situation in the first place - subconcously reading all these people as fives and of our own breed - to only get really disappointed in the next moment because all the others sensed immediately that a real five would only end their pleasant small talk and harmony in a minute because it was him or her who could deliver the information they were just pretending to look for.

So all you men and women who gather in such little groups and pretend to look for certain informations when you are much more bonding and socializing - please identify as the least liked by the real fives. It is so hard for us because in such a moment we really feel completely isolated. It's horrible. I read somewhere that fives really wish to bring something to the table of the family or the group but really struggle to find what this could be and - from inside I believe we expect us to fail because of our very deeply rooted definitive fear.

So this situation is extremely disappointing because it is such discussions where we we know we could bring something in because dealing with information is our strength and it is therefore really painful for us when we realise that the other people absolutely don't even want to listen to what we have to say.


----------



## Tomie (Jul 29, 2018)

1w2 and 2w1 probably


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Often the behavior of type 9's irritate me more than that of others.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd say I clash the most with 1s and 3s.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Going against the grain a bit on this one. I have by far and away the most issues with SX-lasts, and this is compounded when their Jungian type isn't compatible with mine. 

There are multiple, separate aspects of my type combination that, together, make me someone who wants to feel some kind of pulse from others when I interact with them. The 1 makes me fear how rude, incompetent, and awful I may be perceived in the context of the shortcomings that stick out like a sore thumb to me (in a Social context, because of the SO-dom), and the 2 makes me anticipate being rejected unless I bend how I really am into what would make someone else happy. So I put a lot of pressure on myself to ensure my relations with others run smoothly - BUT ALSO expect that it's reciprocated. 

I generally react really badly to negative emotions. I lose gumption to do anything, and traction on what I'm doing when people are dismissive, aloof, or confrontational when there isn't a clear reason for it. It makes me feel in the gut and heart like I did something wrong or fell short, even when I logically know that the situation has nothing to do with me at all. 

That said - I would much rather know someone isn't happy with me and be on the same page as to the reason than have constant aloofness or worse, negativity mixed with aloofness. This hits my type delusions in their vulnerable place - even when I know they are delusions XD

You throw an SX-last 4, 5, 8, or 9w8, possibly another 1, or negatively-minded Fe types, and if they're (outside of the enneagram) naturally more aloof that's about the worst combination of personalities for me. These are combinations where I'd rather minimize conversations to literally only times when it's absolutely required. They're ones I end up assuming there's nothing I can do to engage them positively.


----------



## Allana (Apr 19, 2018)

Maybe 8, 9 or 4 but it depemds not only on type. All types have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

From the ones I've met, type 4 seems to really clash with me. My ex was a type 4 and I could not get over the covert narcissism he pulled with me almost daily. It's one thing to feel sorry for yourself, but it is a whole other thing to feel like the world owes you while still feeling like the greatest and most talented "missunderstood" person on the planet. I know not all 4s are like this, but the people I have met who have that covert narcissism were usually if not always a type 4.

I tend to not feel sorry for them.


----------



## Sleuthelle (Dec 28, 2016)

The only one I can think that I may not get along very well with are type ones. I have a friend who is a type 4 and a couple that are type 6. I;m not sure about the others. haha


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

Definitely type 1. The 1s that I know think they're always right and everyone else are wrong. They have hard time admitting their mistake.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Uncharismatic E5s.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

I'm sorry 2s, but I just don't get you at all.
Some individual 2s are okay, but I don't like how you guys are so dependent on some sort of personal validation constantly, and how you want me to depend on you, and how you tend to beat around the bush instead of just being upfront and honest with your desires. You don't need to manufacture situations in which people are kinda forced to rely on you or validate you, or do things for you. Actually _please don't._


Edit: I'm tempted to change my vote to type 5 just because no-one has voted for it.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I voted 2. 2w1s can be quite scolding and they look like ess aytch eye tee. They've been some of the worst most hateful dictators, racists, rapists, domestic abusers, and murders.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

So this thread was never going to be offensive was it...

I have difficulties with

3s: _unhealthy _ones who choose their image/winning over doing the "right thing"
9s: who tell me to let things go or sit on the fence. i imagine i bother them too by being too stubborn and not letting things go.
4s: unhealthy broody ones. i think it bothers me because i see myself a lot in them when i was very self defeatist. i've seen myself integrate into 4 though and love it and i truly do like healthy 4s.


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

8s, you really scare the hell out of me.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Very objective!

See what I did there with the "!"


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

I voted type 3. When push comes to shove, I trust them the least. Not to say I don't have some of the most amazing interactions with type 3. But they always disappoint me in the long run


----------



## Respect (Mar 6, 2012)

My least favourite are Enneagram type 6s. As a matter of fact, I don't have a single Enneagram type 6 friends. I find their fearfulness, and need for approval to be quite pathetic and I'm pretty open minded and understanding of most people who at least tries a little bit to overcome their inner struggles and fears.

My second least favourite are type 1s. I don't have any type 1 friends at the moment but I used to before. I find their hypercritical attitude to be quite draining so I try to keep a distance from them.

My third least favourite types are type 4s. I do have some type 4 friends but I hang out with them in small doses because their self-absorb attitude gets annoying after awhile. But I do like them in small doses.

My favourite people are definitely type 9s, 2s, 8s, and 5s.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

Can't really say I dislike a particular enneagram type. It's case by case, varying from person to person. Generalizing means I am looking at stereotypes and not seeing a person for who they really are. It takes a lot for me to reach the conclusion that I do not like a person, albeit, most are kept at a distance. I have a knack for getting to know people without revealing much about myself.

No vote.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Based on _type descriptions alone_ and _not_ people as individuals (who I will never, ever judge based on their type), it would be type 4 that I like the least. The descriptions sound pretentious and condescending to me. I'm sure there are plenty of type 4s I have gotten along well with in actuality, though.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

2s can be tough. I know a 2 who has both the I'm a saint aspect of 1 combined with the phoniness of 3 with a double helping of 2 manipulation. They appear friendly and it's only when you get to know them that you realize how much they seek glory for themselves, but yet want to be seen as a martyr and victim. Phoniness is just hard for me stomach. I greatly value integrity. At least with an unhealthy 4 you know what you are getting into with them.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

9s. Boy do I hate 9s. I wish I could push a button and have them all be gone in the blink of an eye. I bet no one would notice even.


* *





This is mostly the rest of me feeling exasperated with the 9 bits of myself.


----------



## Simundos (Mar 17, 2019)

I like all of them, but some 8’s really stress me at times


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

I love how there's an exclamation mark next to the 4s(*only*)... I feel unique uffer:


----------



## Byebyeblackbird (Mar 22, 2019)

I tend to evaluate people on a basis of individual interaction, not preconceptions, and tbh my level of person-tolerance lies in direct relation to the slope of attraction over irritation. Generally speaking, even the most obnoxious, disintegrated behavior can be overshadowed by attraction. 

Though, when phobic 6s get to that point of squirrel behavior, where you don’t know if turning around means receiving a bevy of claws in your back as they try to scamper up your body to escape the impending yet perplexingly non-existent tsunami? Does not make me happy. Many of my closest friends are 6s. But that I do not like. Shielding you myself is one thing, being thrown in front of you is not the same. 

And then of course there’s 1s. The only thing worse than someone telling you what to do, is someone telling you what to do, for your own good. 1/2 zone, if going strictly by stereotypes.


----------



## Elinha (Mar 23, 2019)

I usually mistrust 3s due to the whole fake image and manipulation thing and coldness, but I am trying to improve that and not see each 3 as somebody to not trust.


----------



## ZiLi (Mar 26, 2019)

Well. If you understand them. Then it's a bit irrational to dislike any as that's just how they function naturally. If they are mentally unhealthy then that's another story, that can theoretically (if real willingness is there) fixed.

But what I'm perhaps least compatible with would definitely be 6's. Nevertheless, I'd still exploit their abilities professionally. Might sound a bit ruthless, but I'd still order that to be done.


----------



## HigherFrequencyYou (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't dislike any of the types, just unhealthy types in general. An unhealthy 4, kept at a distance from me, is mostly entertainment. I find them quite endearing, so it's not as dark as it sounds. I have a very strong 4 wing. 

Having said that, I've met a lot of unhealthy 6s. I can't even. In the process of building up my 6 wing h:


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

My vote would be the unhealthy 8 or 1. With unhealthy 8's I just try to get as far away from them as possible. With unhealthy 1's I just can't stand the extreme black and white thinking and the strict standards they put on others.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

angelfish said:


> Haven't thought about it in terms of e-type, but outwardly pushy, conceited, condescending people bother me the most. I think typically that's 1/3/8 territory[...]


This is pretty much my take. Although funnily, considering I am quoting a 6, I would say a certain subset of 6 can noticeably be that way as well. Just not as consistently as the others.

I can get along well enough with people of any type, so this still only applies in specific circumstances, when the person seems to have some sort of issues, or we are having a disagreement that isn't really caused by type (political, personal, whatever) but might be shaped by it as far as how the disagreement plays out. It's not so much that I dislike or have problems with these types, it's that when I do have problems with them it's 10x as annoying on average because I find their styles more disruptive or invasive, and in the case of 3 more dissembling (therefore harder to talk straight with and get through to).


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Whichever type is the biggest buzzkill. 6w5 comes to mind... But tbh, any type has the potential too be really annoying =P


----------



## 0001 (Aug 11, 2019)

I put 2. They, along with certain 6s, make me get a sense of being cornered and clung to in relationships. Their attention can be flattering, and I wouldn't say I hate them, but when unhealthy they frustrate me the most because they get very controlling and demanding. I open up slowly and in my own way and I want that to be respected
But what beats every 2 on the planet in the annoying category is pretty much any 6w5 613 sosp xxtj. You could gather the world's best surgeons along with the most advanced, expensive surgical equipment known to man, and you still wouldn't be able to remove the 10 foot wide 20 foot long stick up their asses


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Odd, since we tend to get along with our wings. I'm thinking maybe you had a seriously traumatic run in with a specific (female) 4 and that has forever clouded your experience.


----------



## SolitaryNight (May 14, 2015)

8's and 7's. 8's intimidate me and 7's are kind of like dealing with air benders, generally bewildering and exhausting. Never really met an unhealthy two but they don't sound very pleasant. But then again they are just stereotypes...


----------

